# Oxford 21st October Meetup



## tempra (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, it's been nearly two weeks since the last UK meet, and I was just looking at the local news.

On Saturday October 21st, the local animal rights group are having a national march and rally in Oxford against the animal research lab that is being built.

I'm not really interested in what your politics are about this, but I thought it would be an ideal opportunity for a spot of photojournalism practice - along with a few beers, and the beautiful backdrop of Oxford to fill the quiet moments.

The group are committed to peaceful protest, however there is a chance that some of the more extremist groups could get involved, and so you pays your money and takes your chance if you want to come.

Any takers sign in below, and we'll arrange it.


----------



## tempra (Sep 15, 2006)

*cough* 

Nobody interested?


----------



## nitefly (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe.. All depending on how many people go and if I have anything planned for that date. I'll found out.


----------



## tempra (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, it could just be you and me, I could keep you under my stairs if you like, and call you Harry!

Maybe the Reading contingent would be up for it, it's only half an hour away for them - plus magic monkey who lives here.

Come on boys and girls, live a little dangerously (or a lot dangerously if it all goes t!ts up)


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 16, 2006)

I work saturdays but if you ever wanted to meetup on a sunday count me in. I'll PM hoppy & foto-graffic


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 16, 2006)

Nah not for me - thanks all the same.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 16, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I work saturdays but if you ever wanted to meetup on a sunday count me in. I'll PM hoppy & foto-graffic


 
:er: I challenge the first part of this statement. Define work?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 16, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> :er: I challenge the first part of this statement. Define work?


 
standing in a camera shop conning you, I mean giving you great deals on camera equipment, by the way I've got the motordrive for your EOS 1DS MKII


----------



## tempra (Sep 16, 2006)

Heh, no worries - I'll call the organisers and ask them to switch days


----------



## inneist (Sep 16, 2006)

Hahaha, animal rights in Oxford! Are they from Cambridge originally? 

Show your reportage photos in the photojournalism forum afterwards. I'm interested in this topic.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 16, 2006)

ill see if i can make it...


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2006)

Did someone say beer?

I'm there.

Rob


----------



## tempra (Sep 25, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Did someone say beer?
> 
> I'm there.
> 
> Rob



Hurrah!


----------



## KunalShingla (Sep 30, 2006)

i think i can make it for this one as well....what time shud this one be aprox....??
i am game for the beer too.... haha


----------



## tempra (Sep 30, 2006)

Well the rally and march start at 12 noon according to the speak website, I live here so can make any time (so long as it's after daybreak!!) 

So the time depends on who else is coming and what time they can get here - 10am is normally a good guide for a meet-up time.

You still coming Rob?


----------



## magicmonkey (Oct 3, 2006)

well I'd like to come along if you guys don't mind, so long as we can stay away from that Jim bloke, he's a nasty peice of work!


----------



## tempra (Oct 14, 2006)

Right, one week to go - till the 21st, if (and I mean if) anyone is confirming they want to come, stick your names below then we can organise a meeting place.

Ben, who's Jim?


----------



## KunalShingla (Oct 15, 2006)

kunal shingla(kunalshingla)


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to try and make this but won't be able to confirm until Thurs/Friday


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

too bad I am in Germany . would like to come as I like oxford ...


----------



## tempra (Oct 15, 2006)

Whoa, some response!!

Kunal, How are you going to come to Oxford? Let me know and I'll give you any advice you need - the Oxford Tube (bus) is probably the easiest way for you as you're in Colindale, it stops at Hillingdon station, so if you can get there, you can get the bus. or it runs from Victoria, Marble Arch, Notting Hill gate.

Hair Bear, would be great if you can make it - let me know.

Alex, you could get Ryanair to Stansted return for &#8364;57.75 so feel free! 

I'll try and get hold of Magicmonkey to see if he's still up for it, and see if Rob really wants to come or if it was just the mention of beer that turned his head. Nitefly - are you up for it?

I'm thinking maybe a 10am kick off at or near Gloucester Green coach station.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

tempra said:
			
		

> Alex, you could get Ryanair to Stansted return for 57.75 so feel free!



I know! And there is also AirBerlin, which I always use to get to Stansted 

But the date is too close to my departure to Mexico .. so no chance this time


----------



## tempra (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmm, photogs are looking pretty thin on the ground for this one - just me and Kunal I think, unless anyone else wants to join in - 10am at Gloucester Green coach station, let me know!


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry I'm out. I got 12000 words to write for Monday and I'm not sure I can get them all done Sunday!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh dear, those are MANY words!!!

If only Oxford weren't so far away with that tiny stretch of water in between. I'd be there. And if only to meet you again and Kunal for the first time!!! So just be assured I'll be there in mind and heart. OK?


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 19, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh dear, those are MANY words!!!


Don't tell me that, I've convinced myself I can get it done for the first assesment on Monday night!!!!


----------



## KunalShingla (Oct 19, 2006)

hey guys....really wanna meet photographers here in london so would have loved to come but i guess with wat tempra tells me its really far from where i am....any other day i would have come but this sat. is "Diwali".....its a big festival for hindus....its as big as christmas for most of u guys there....so i dont think i'll be able to make it....1st i thought it might be somewhere on the tube map....haha....sorry guys.....
and thx tempra for all the help...it was really nice of u....
sorry again


----------



## KunalShingla (Oct 19, 2006)

since i wont be able to make it and this thread is amongst the london photographers.....can i ask u guys to plz plz plz try n do something in london sometime soon....i'll try n make it for the nov. meet up but can anyone make a plan before that....
i dont mind going out to shoot with just one photographer maybe on a weekend.....i am really missing my group from india...those guys r shooting even more often since the time i have left....


----------



## tempra (Oct 20, 2006)

heh, no worries, it looks like it's going to be a pretty wet weekend anyways, half the county was flooded this morning and it's supposed to start raining again tonight.

Good job we have a hosepipe ban!


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 20, 2006)

well you could always come to Reading and watch hard at work


----------



## tempra (Oct 20, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> well you could always come to Reading and watch hard at work



As long as i get to take some stock home for free, I have no problem doing that - is it Jessops?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 20, 2006)

tempra said:
			
		

> As long as i get to take some stock home for free, I have no problem doing that - is it Jessops?


No need to swear like that!

Jesslops!! hey I know how to switch a camera on.


----------



## tempra (Oct 20, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> No need to swear like that!
> 
> Jesslops!! hey I know how to switch a camera on.



Ah, but do you know which end you put your eye at?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 20, 2006)

tempra said:
			
		

> Ah, but do you know which end you put your eye at?


ummm... well... no


----------



## tempra (Oct 20, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> ummm... well... no



Must be Dixons then!


----------

